# Help!!!! Soil Test Results



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

Help Please!

First time soil test and I dont know what I need to do with the results. Can someone please let me know what I need to add to my Empire Zoysia based on the results. I have not added any fertilizer, but I do do the Bermuda Triangle.

Lawn was laid down a little over a year ago.

Thank you!

Front Lawn:



Back Lawn:


----------



## WWC (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like a 15-00-15 should do the trick. If you could find one with minor elements (boron, sulfer, iron etc) that would be a bonus.

30 or so pounds of 15-00-15 to the 1,000 sq ft is the way is the way I am reading it. Seems like kind of a lot, however it says your Potash levels are very low.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've never heard of putting down more than 2lbs of N per 1k sqft...

For me, when I want 1lb of N per 1k sqft (what is usually considered a "normal" rate) I reach for Ammonium Sulfate (AMS) at 5lbs per 1k sqft. To add potassium at a 5lb rate... you could get a bag of potash and put that down at a 7-8lb per 1k sqft. AMS is $13 for a 50lb bag and potash is around $26 for 50lbs.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Read this Soil remediation guide. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165

Holy Phos!!! Get some SOP for your K! (Sulfate of Potash) 0-0-50.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you apply something recently? Can you explain why there is such a big difference in phosphorus in the front vs back?

You do need the potassium. Zoysia doesn't need that much nitrogen. Maybe 0.5lb/ksqft per month.


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Did you apply something recently? Can you explain why there is such a big difference in phosphorus in the front vs back?
> 
> You do need the potassium. Zoysia doesn't need that much nitrogen. Maybe 0.5lb/ksqft per month.


I used to have a company come and treat the yard monthly. I fired them back in April because they could not get rid of the weeds. I honestly dont know what they where putting down for fertilizer. Most people around here have St. Augustine, so I think these yard companies dont know how to treat Zoysia.

I started doing the Bermuda Triangle treatment and have eliminated 90% of my weed issues. I have not used any fertilizer and I dont know why the back would be different than the front, as I have always sprayed the same weed treatment on both.

(FYI, I dont have grass under the trees by design, I'm planing on killing all under the trees and just adding mulch)

Back Lawn - April 2020



Back Lawn - 7-7-2020



Front Lawn - 7-7-2020


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> Read this Soil remediation guide.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165
> 
> Holy Phos!!! Get some SOP for your K! (Sulfate of Potash) 0-0-50.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Goose165 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Read this Soil remediation guide.
> ...


no problem. There is a lot of content on this forum, I use the search function a lot. 80% of questions I have, have been solved in previous threads.


----------

